# Sorority "Alpha" Question



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As a canine behaviorist I've been reading with interest threads about sororities and I have a question.

In the canine (and horse) world the "Alpha" is not the bully; not the one who chases the others or acts dominant. The "Alpha" is the strong, silent type, if you will. They don't need to reinforce their dominance because it is recognized and respected. They "discipline" with a look.

The second to the Alfa, however, is another matter. That is the dog or horse that is constantly showing the others in the pack or herd that he or she is strong. At feeding time, the Alfa horse will pick its pile of hay and eat calmly; even allowing others to share. The second will not allow sharing and will go from pile to pile running the others off (exhausting work!).

So in sororities, is it the Alfa who does the dominance displays or is it the second who doesn't want to lose her position in the pecking order?

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Most people don't know who their alpha's are but in my sorority, my alpha was the one who just sort of hung out, breaking up fights when needed and all around sort of protecting everyone if you will. Alpha generally will show dominance but only in vertical stripes, not fighting once everything is established. At first there is fighting but the top dog generally doesn't need to tear and rip up everyone to show they are the strongest of the bunch, at least that I've found. My DT female was Alpha and I didn't know it for the longest time, the second in command; a large VT female was the one who did most of the picking and bullying at first until they all pretty well mellowed out.

This is just my experience with the sorority.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, Lil. That sounds a lot like herd and pack behavior among females. A lot of people don't recognize the true Alpha because they're usually the most unobtrusive.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

My two oldest females don't go after any of the youngsters unless they need to break up a fight. It's interesting to see them actually swim between the two fighters and break them up. The fighters then just swim off to their own corners or whatever like nothing happened. They do have their own little hideouts and if someone ventures too close they will scoot them away, but there isn't any nipping or fighting. The smaller younger ones sometimes will come up to one of the larger females and try to size them up, but just like big kids, the bigger girl will just look at them like what the heck you doing? I love my community sorority and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't really subscribe to the whole alpha/dominance theory in general, but I'll still share my sorority experience.

I started a sorority of six unrelated females this spring that I ran for a few months before dismantling it. One girl was a huge bully with a vendetta against one girl in particular, I ended up removing the troublemaker and she lives happily with my mom now. Another was so timid (and such a poor swimmer) that she got attacked to the point where her fins were almost entirely gone practically overnight, I took her out as soon as I found out. The remaining four squabbled occasionally, but for the most part they tolerated each other well and were pretty balanced with their chasing. 

I noticed that Eleanor (mid-sized adult) was the most timid of the remaining females, she rarely engaged in fights and preferred to spend time weaving among the plants. Claire (large adult) was probably the most out-and-out aggressive, mostly towards Rosaline (mid-sized juvenile) who would follow after her without any intent to chase. Reminded me a lot of a younger sister annoying her older sis and getting told to buzz off, to be honest. Rosaline also pestered Eleanor when she was in the area, but was usually chased off. Viola (large adult) would probably have been identified as the "alpha" because she didn't usually start fights, but she did end them.

Rarely did any of them interfere with the others when chasing or fighting was going on, and there wasn't any intense competition for food, space, etc. that I could see. Mostly they seemed to do their own thing and/or ignore each other in favor of begging for food whenever they saw me!


----------

